
Understanding selective coloring in Adobe Photoshop - ux
http://blog.pkh.me/p/22-understanding-selective-coloring-in-adobe-photoshop.html
======
zyllonbane
Messed around with it for a bit:
[https://0x0.st/fPF.webm](https://0x0.st/fPF.webm)

Used: -filter_complex "[0:v] selectivecolor=greens='0 1 0':yellows='-1 -1
1':magentas='1 0.5 -1':blues='1 -0.9 1':reds='-1 0.1 -1' [x] ; [0:v]
scale=w=360:h=-1 [y] ; [x] [y] overlay=format=yuv420 [out]" -map "[out]"

